# Ambient Music Similar To This...?



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

-admins, delete-


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I will PM you a couple Dropbox links to audio I have to some music _possibly_ similar..........or close enough you might like


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You'd like Richard Bone's album "The Spectral Ships".


----------

